# The Single Speed is alive !



## Zipp2001 (24 Feb 2020)

We've had such a light winter and today the temp got up to 45 degrees (7.2 Celsius). So why not pull out the good old Single Speed for a light rolling 15 mile romp. I always have fun swinging my legs over her beam and taking her for a romp. I love getting a good old leg trashing cranking out the 52x15 combo. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRG5qZ8Kuh4


----------



## Andrew1971 (24 Feb 2020)

You must have big thighs to pull that 
Gear I am struggling with 46 18
Andrew


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2020)

Must admit I enjoy a good pace and rythem rather than spinning my legs off .

Got my fixies set up on a 48 X 19 and one on 48 X 21


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Feb 2020)

I go the other way: 47 x 18 fixed, 42 x 18 s/s.


----------



## Cableless (20 May 2020)

32 x 12


----------



## Cableless (21 May 2020)

36 x 13. Btw, like 2 thank the cyclechat community 4 such a warm welcome


----------



## TheDoctor (22 May 2020)

39/17 on the freewheel side, 39/15 on fixed, for 62" or 70".
I'm a spinny rider, and that's plenty high enough for me


----------



## Threevok (22 May 2020)

The Virtue in commute mode - 34/14


----------



## Sharky (24 May 2020)

With a TT bike like that, you've only got to look at the pedals and it will start to move. A 91" gear for a flat TT level course is a reasonable gear and probably returning an avg speed in excess of 20mph for the 15 miles.

What do you average for the 15 miles?


----------



## ilcaccillo (24 May 2020)

Cableless said:


> View attachment 523756
> View attachment 523756
> 
> 32 x 12




WOW, that bike looks awesome, it's gorgeous


----------



## Cableless (25 Jul 2020)

Cableless said:


> View attachment 523756
> View attachment 523756
> 
> 32 x 12





Cableless said:


> View attachment 523756
> View attachment 523756
> 
> 32 x 12


Doesn't look like that anymore


----------

